# Outdoors on a summer afternoon



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

It's summer here, and Blizzard, his feline brother Pixie and human sister Lia, love being outside

"Heloooo!"


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Blizzard is very handsome   And I'm jealous of the weather you have there lol


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

gorgeous pics xxx


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Great pics


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

Ooops, I forgot to post the rest














































]


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

Blizzard on his Afternoon Patrol.
































































That's all- hope you enjoyed!


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

these are adorable!! i love the one where they're both lying down copying each other


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

Great pics. They look like best friends for life.


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

what a lovely family you have there,your daughter is lovely and seems to be best pals with blizzard n pixie


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Aw lovely pictures!!


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

Schimmel said:


> Blizzard is very handsome   And I'm jealous of the weather you have there lol


Thanks! You've got a good reason to be jealous



big_bear said:


> gorgeous pics xxx





CreativeLC said:


> Great pics





FREE SPIRIT said:


> Lovely pics.





Becki&Daisy said:


> these are adorable!! i love the one where they're both lying down copying each other


Thanks guys!



sarahberra said:


> Great pics. They look like best friends for life.


They are!



tiddlypup said:


> what a lovely family you have there,your daughter is lovely and seems to be best pals with blizzard n pixie


I forgot to mention that Lia's my little sister, not daughter. And yes, she and Blizzard are very good friends.



rachy86xx said:


> Aw lovely pictures!!


Thank you.


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_What absolutely lovely pets you have.... the photos are brilliant and your pets are so trusting with one another and with your little girl, Beautiful _


----------



## Sol (Dec 9, 2009)

Hehe while summer weather sounds tempting, I think I like our winter weather here in So Cal.... cold and rainy! 

Great pics, no only is he a handsome pooch he looks like he's great with kids


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

mezzer said:


> _What absolutely lovely pets you have.... the photos are brilliant and your pets are so trusting with one another and with your little girl, Beautiful _


Awww, thank you.



Sol said:


> Hehe while summer weather sounds tempting, I think I like our winter weather here in So Cal.... cold and rainy!



Lol, you'r the first person I've "met" who prefers rain over sun.



> Great pics, no only is he a handsome pooch he looks like he's great with kids


Thanks, Bizzard really love kids.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Aww your dog is gorgeous and he looks so happy to be playing with your sister


----------



## Sol (Dec 9, 2009)

Summer1098 said:


> Lol, you'r the first person I've "met" who prefers rain over sun.


LOL, don't worry I think I'm the first person I've met that likes the cold and rain too.jk:blush:


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

Nicky09 said:


> Aww your dog is gorgeous and he looks so happy to be playing with your sister


Thanks, Nicky. Blizzard does love playing with Lia.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Admit it, you didn't forget to post any piccies earlier you just wanted to rub it in our noses how nice your weather is!! :laugh:


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Admit it, you didn't forget to post any piccies earlier you just wanted to rub it in our noses how nice your weather is!! :laugh:


Hehe, I _did_ post winter pics when you guys where enjoying summer, but we did have a warm winter with no snow at all, so I guess I am being unfair by teasing you guys with sunny pics


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

Aww, lovely pics!


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

IrishSetter said:


> Aww, lovely pics!


Thank you


----------

